# New Calendar!



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Check it out!

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/calendar.php


If you have something that is posted in the events forum ( http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f37/ ), I'm grabbing that link i=and putting it into the calendar as well. The calendar just directs to the "events" link.

The idea came from http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f31/does-forum-have-event-calendar-25343/

The link is on the bottom center of your screen.

We're just getting going. If you see there's a December event in "events" but not in the calendar yet, please feel free to PM me. I'm having to read to find out the months on some, so I'm not going too fast. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Connie, this may be useful as it looks like I also will be heading out to Tennessee in January in addition to my planned business travel in February. Since I will be in TN for a week I am hoping to find something worthwhile to check out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Thanks Connie, this may be useful as it looks like I also will be heading out to Tennessee in January in addition to my planned business travel in February. Since I will be in TN for a week I am hoping to find something worthwhile to check out.


I'll be pluggin' along, going through "events" posts looking for Dec/Jan to put a link into the new calendar.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'll be pluggin' along, going through "events" posts looking for Dec/Jan to put a link into the new calendar.


That's very nice of you Connie. Hopefully something will show up in the areas I will be traveling out to.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Thanks Connie, this may be useful as it looks like I also will be heading out to Tennessee in January in addition to my planned business travel in February. Since I will be in TN for a week I am hoping to find something worthwhile to check out.


There is always DOLLYWOOD!:-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There is always DOLLYWOOD!:-D


Ya, been there [-(, I spent some time in Nashville a number of years ago. It's gorgeous out that way.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

As scan the events forum to put items into the calendar, I see that it helps a ton if the date is in the title.

When you post a seminar, etc., if you could put the date in the title of your post, it will be much more sure to get into the new calendar as well. 

If anyone has an event posted here http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f37/ for December 2012 or any month in 2013 and you don't see it in the calendar, please PM me so I can fix that. THANKS!

(The "calendar" link is at the very bottom of the page, any page, near the center.)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Now you can also get to the calendar by clicking on "Quick Links" (upper right of screen).


----------

